# Late Season Deer Processor & Question about Deer Corn



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Two questions for you guys...

1. Does anyone know of any deer processors in the Columbus area that are still accepting deer. I picked my last one up from Mike out in Baltimore and he said he was done for the season and I still hope to get one more before the end of the season but not sure where I could take it.

2. Any ideas on where to get cheap deer corn, I been buying mine from Dicks, Gander, and Tractor Supply and it's adding up, I got to think there's cheaper places to get it in bulk.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Stop and talk to any farmer their in the business of selling corn.$6 a bushell so about 60 pounds compared to $10 for 40 pounds at Tractor supply.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just be warned, many, if not most farmers don&#8217;t really want to be bothered with selling corn 1 bushel at a time, or even 10 bushels at a time. They aren&#8217;t in the retail corn business.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

try this one for a processor if you can't find a closer one.I use them

North Fork Deer Processing

* (740) 345-3337

79 Vine St, Newark, OH


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if your going to buy corn from an area farmer,try doing this in the early season and try to get what you may need for the year.old 100-150 bushel gravity wagons can be bought at farm auctions differant times of the years for a few hundred bucks and when filled with corn it last all year long.just cover well or put in a garage or shed to protect it.most butcher shops should take a deer this time of year but,it may not get processed til the end of the day.this way they can clean everything only one time.try to learn to do one yourself.it's not hard to do and doesn't take alot of equipment.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, good fedback. I spoked a doe this evening before she got too close, maybe I cursed myself by asking about a local processor. Maybe tommarrow morning will go better.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Just be warned, many, if not most farmers dont really want to be bothered with selling corn 1 bushel at a time, or even 10 bushels at a time. They arent in the retail corn business.



Yeah buying a bushel at a time would be an annoyance.I dont know a farmer who is so good off that they wouldnt go out for $50 though.Find you a nice container that way its easy to load.The two farmers I deal with both have chutes that I just pull under with my truck which has an old 425 gallon water tank I cut the top out of and keep my corn in.


----------

